# How do you choose a fursona?



## kiba12 (May 24, 2016)

I'll try to keep this really short and simple. 

I've been trying to figure out my fursona for years. And I mean YEARS! We're talking over a decade now, and I still can't decide. 

Do you think that there are some that simply don't identify with a particular animal or design? I've been really questioning if I really belong to the community since I'm so new to becoming involved and still don't have any strong affinity to an animal of any kind.

Are there any tips/thoughts/things to think about that helped you choose? Or did you simply choose and were done with it?

Help this noob out! XD


----------



## xofrats (May 24, 2016)

Of course you belong in the community. As long you like looking at art, stories or fursuiting 

A fursona is not a must.
If you don't feel connected to any real animal you can always take a look a fan-made ones.
Or change your fursona every week. It's how you see yourself so everything is ok ^_^

It took me years to get a fursona. I just had a lot of characters.
I got my fursona because I wanted a ring-tailed character and she should be brown. I googled that and found the ring-tailed cat and fell in love.
And that's how I got my fursona


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

What about  mixing different species together into something you like? Like mine is a dog/cat mix. But some people have dragons and wolves, and other things. It helps to choose your favorite colors and then decide on which animals you like. Here are some examples:


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

Don't think you have to have one. I mean, I literally just got my fursona done and I plan on making more.

Tips for choosing, I say just go to a zoo! Sure, it seems a little obvious, but it helped me pick. I love red pandas, easily the greatest animal to me. But I never saw myself as one. So I kept looking. A friend who introduced me to the fandom suggested an equine since I like horses (and also a brony), but still didn't sit well with me. Honestly, it wasn't until a friend of a friend half-jokingly said that I would make a good bear (as in the gay community). Turns out he had a thing for them and I took it as a compliment. And now I have Jonsi, a spectacled bear who is basically me.

TL;DR, just look around and do a little search. Heck, doesn't even have to be real!


----------



## glitchology (May 24, 2016)

You don't have to have just one, and you can change it as much as you like.  What animals do you like/feel the most connection to?  There are no furry police--just your creativity!


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

You make a list of animals you like (even fake ones) then put them on a wheel and spin for your fursona.


----------



## nerdbat (May 24, 2016)

I like bats. So I drew one, and I was, like, happy and stuff. Then I decided I like dragons too, so I drew a dragon, and was, like, happy and stuff. Not really fursonas, just OCs though, but you get the drill. 



glitchology said:


> furry police


A good idea for a television cop flick


----------



## ShamonCornell (May 25, 2016)

Honestly, not everyone has a fursona.  It's not now, nor was it ever, a requirement.  You don't have to walk up and introduce yourself by species, nor should you feel you must.

Despite the avatar, I don't have a fursona.  I always drew myself as I was...a big, scary, overweight guy whose face frightens small children and the occasional football player.  My screen names and avatars are just characters, muses in my head.

While they carry a part of me, I am not them, and they are not, inherently, me.


----------



## Saiko (May 25, 2016)

Don't get too wrapped up in fursonas. They're not a requirement or anything, just fun to have sometimes. And you don't have to stick with it forever or strongly identify with it; you just have to like it. For example, mine was originally a wolf; but I realized that the markings I chose looked a lot like a raccoon's. I kinda liked the idea of my character being a raccoon. It seemed to be something slightly out of the ordinary and fit my personality, so I just swapped it. Of course, human personalities are far too complex to match with a single species' stereotype. Don't feel compelled to find the one that perfectly matches you because there probably isn't one. Just go to a zoo, see what different things you like, and choose from those. If you change your mind later, just change the species or create a new character entirely.


----------



## kiba12 (May 25, 2016)

Great feedback. I really like celestial dragons.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 25, 2016)

Well, first you check the other threads asking the same question. :/


----------



## glitchology (May 25, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> A good idea for a television cop flick


there has to be a person in the force that has no clue what furries are but refuses to question it because he's the odd one out


----------



## Astus (May 25, 2016)

Pick your favorite animal, add fox to it, add odd markings, and you're good to go!


----------



## VanessaVanGogh (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I know the feel of not being able to figure out your fursona.... good lord. 

But! It's possible to come up with one still! Though it's fine to not have one or have multiple ones too! Whatever works best for you is what you should go with.  

However, if you're like me and feel like you need to have one, and only one (or at least one main sona you use almost all the time), here's what I did.. perhaps this'll help. 

-write a list of all the animals you like and/or feel connected to/feel could represent you 

-look up the animals and their behavior... does it sound like it works for you? 

-look up fan art of other people's sonas... which species resonate with you the most? 

-if you can draw, draw yourself as different species... what feels/looks right? (or if you have money, you can commission yourself as different species and go from there) 



It can take a while, but that's okay! Eventually one specific species might just seem to stick, and you can go with that! Or you can make a list of sonas, make one the main sona, and list the others underneath. 

I hope you find your sona(s)! You can do it!


----------

